# PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming



## Budschinger (12. Januar 2016)

*PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir einen neuen PC, geeignet für, 3D Rendering (C4D, Blender, Zbrush usw.), 3D Scan Bearbeitung und Gaming zusammenstellen, Nutzung der Adobe Creative Suite ist ebenfalls gewünscht.. (Nutzung: 60/40 3D&Adobe / Gaming)

Habe mir nun stundenlang, zig vergleichbare Konfiguration zu hier vorhanden Anfragen durchgelesen und bin immer verwirrter und verunsicherter, daher bitte ich hier um eure Hilfe, damit ich die optimalen Komponenten für mich finde!

Preisschmerzgrenze liegt bei ca. 2000.- komplett 
Zusammenbau durch mich ist möglich aber nicht zwingend (auch wenns Spaß macht)

Viele, vielen Dank vorab für Eure Hilfe und Mühe!


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Wenn das Hauptaugenmerk auf Anwendungen liegt, solltest du dir den 5820k samt X99 Mainboard und 32Gb RAM zulegen.
Welche Auflösung hat denn dein Monitor? Hast du noch Altlasten wie Laufwerke und Festplatten, die du weiter nutzen kannst?


----------



## Budschinger (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ja, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht - komme irgendwie immer wieder zum 6700K, warum auch immer? Wohl weil er "neuer" ist!?
Monitor hole ich mir später, erstmal nicht gefragt - aktuell ein "alter Dell" gerade gar nicht im Einsatz.

An Altlasten ist eigentlich nichts vorhanden, arbeite momentan an einem Imac 27.
Eine Samsung SSD habe ich noch "übrig": "Samsung SSD 840 EVO, 1TB"

Threshold, habe gerade dein Setup in der Signatur entdeckt. 
Wäre das vielleicht was für mich? Was machst du damit, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Nunja, der 6700K ist zwar neuer auf dem Markt, aber nutzt eigentlich die gleichen Features wie die X99-Plattform (M.2 SSD, DDR4-RAM,...), hat sogar dann noch mehr Lanes. 
Sein Setup wäre was für dich, ob du gleich die 980TI brauchst, musst du selber entscheiden. Eine R9 390 ist auch nicht sooo schlecht.


----------



## Budschinger (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ok, danke. 

Dürfte ich bitten, mir mal kurz aufzulisten, was zusammenpassen würde und momentan aktuell ist dafür? Bei ASUS gibt es ja gerade auch "Cashback" Aktionen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Budschinger (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Was haltet ihr davon:

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed  >>>>>> oder ist hier der 5820k besser, hinsichtlich 3D Rendering usw., weil mehr Kerne hier besser, als höherer Takt?
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3xDisplayPort, lite retail 
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 
SSD: Crucial MX200 500GB, SATA (CT500MX200SSD1) >>>>> oder geht da meine Samsung 840 EVO, 1TB???
MB: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming 
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 
Case: Fractal Define R5 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

CPU: Wenn du wirklich viel renderst, dann nimm den 5820K, er hat einfach 2 Kerne (4 Threads) mehr. 
GPU: Passt
RAM: Wenn du den 5820K nimmst, dann würde ich immer Quad-Channel-Kits nehmen, bei Sockel 1151 natürlich nur Dual-Channel. Ob 16 oder 32 musst du entscheiden. Für Rendering etc lohnt sich oft mehr RAM.
MB: Das ist gut, wenn du X99 nimmst, dann kannst du auch ein Asus nehmen. Muss mal einer von den X99-Spezis kommen um die genauen Unterschiede zu erläutern.

Wenn dir dann noch das weiße Case gefällt, sollte alles passen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*



Budschinger schrieb:


> Threshold, habe gerade dein Setup in der Signatur entdeckt.
> Wäre das vielleicht was für mich? Was machst du damit, wenn ich fragen darf?



Ich versuche ruckelfrei Browser Games zu spielen. 

Also, wenn du Wert auf Videobesarbeitung legst und du das zeitlich gut über die Bühne bringen willst, ist der 5820k die bessere Wahl, da er mehr Leistung hat als der 6700k.

Deine Zusammenstellung kannst du im Prinzip so nehmen, nur eben den Unterbau austauschen. Also 1151 gegen 2011-3 tauschen.
Bei dem Sockel reicht es auch, wenn du 2133er oder 2400er RAM nimmst. 3200er RAM lohnt da nicht.


----------



## Budschinger (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

So, was sagt ihr zu folgender Zusammenstellung?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2213fa389f1f58281df2654f71f77df1f116a24a58453

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Bis auf die GraKa kann man das so machen. Eine 980 braucht kein Mensch.  Wenn du Full-HD/1440p willst, dann würde ich eine R9 390 Nitro von Sapphire nehmen, sonst gleich eine 980Ti.
Wenn du kein USB3.1 braucht (noch brauch das eh niemand), dann kannst du auch ein normales X99-A nehmen.


----------



## Budschinger (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Danke für den weiteren Tipp: so besser?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221ccebaaf5ad7f00e83a9e1f8febaeab5cbd61effea1

welches ist DAS normale x99-A?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Das ist das ohne USB 3.1: ASUS X99-A (90MB0K50-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Du musst aber entscheiden, ob du das brauchst oder nicht. 

Kurz zur 980 vs R9 390:
Die 980 ist durch ihren begrenzten V-RAM nicht so gut wie die R9 390 mit 8GB V-RAM. Dazu ist die 980 fast 150€ teurer.


----------



## chewara (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

wäre es fürs rendering  und CAD nicht eventuell besser eine der dafür ausgelegten Grafikkarten zu nutzen? also die nvidia quaddro oder AMD firepro?  je nach dem welche deine Software unterstützt


----------



## Budschinger (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Brauch ich nicht, falls es mal dringend fällig sein sollte, rüste ich es per Karte nach - sofern das möglich ist.
Danke für die weiteren Infos zur GraKa! 

Hier nochmal die "endgültige"  Übersicht:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221ccebaaf5ad7f00e83a9e1f8febaeab5cbd61effea1

Die GraKa passt schon in das Case, oder? Hatte gelesen, dass manche den Festplattenkäfig ändern/ausbauen mussten!?

Passt das jetzt alles so? Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Budschinger (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Chewara, habe ich auch gerade überlegt!? 

Kennst du dich da aus?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Soweit ich weiß, profitieren die Adobe-Programme von CUDA, dann wäre eine 980(Ti)  durchaus sinnvoll.  Am besten, du schaust mal nach, ob die Programme, die du nutzt, davon profitieren.


----------



## Mizaar (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Adobe setzt eigentlich viel stärker auf OpenGL, die preisen ja auch immer ihre zusammenarbeit mit AMD an. CUDA kommt meines Wissens nur bei After Effects verstärkt zum Einsatz.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ist eigentlich egal ob Nvidia oder AMD die werden beide unterstüzt, zumindest ist das bei Adobe der Fall.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Du kannst auch das Board mit USB 3.1 nehmen.
Bei den X99 Boards kriegst du sowieso immer eine Steckkarte, da der PCH einfach nur schrottreif ist und nichts reißt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Threshold und der X99 eine Hassliebe  Immer wieder amüsant zu lesen


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Sind halt Fakten. 
Wo ist der M.2 Slot beim X99 angebunden? nicht am X99 sondern an der CPU, weil der X99 nicht genug Bandbreite hat.
Wo sind die USB 3.1 Ports angebunden? Nicht am X99, zu wenig Bandbreite.

Eigentlich erschreckend.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ja da gebe ich dir Recht, der Unterbau ist schon ein wenig Missglückt, das hätte man besser lösen können.
Beim Skylake-E wird das besser gelöst sein aber solange müssen wir noch mit dem X99 leben.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ja, ich weiß, ich kotze doch schon jeden Tag, aber es wäre nun mal echt sinnfrei, wenn ich mir einen 4 Kerner Skylake kaufe.  
Für den TS ist der 5820k aber auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl und er kann natürlich die USB 3.1 Version des Boards nehmen. Sind, wie gesagt, nur Steckkarten. Er braucht sie ja nicht einstecken, bzw. einstecken, wenn er das mal nutzen will.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ich meinte ja auch die kommende E Version vom Skylake  
Aber back to topic, der TE fährt auf jedenfall sehr gut mit dem 5820K vorallendingen was Anwendungen betrifft.
Da gibt es momentan nichts stärkeres und leicht zu übertakten ist er auch.


----------



## Budschinger (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Dann wären wir nun bei folgendem Setup:

- i7 5820K
- Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro 8192MB
- ASRock x99 Extreme 4
- 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM
- Be quiet! 500 Watt 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold
- Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler
- Fractal Define R4, Midi Tower, gedämmt

Noch irgendwelche Einwände, Tipps, Verbesserungen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Nö passt soweit alles aber hast du nicht die Festplatte(n) vergessen oder hast du noch welche ?


----------



## Budschinger (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

...hab noch eine Samsung SS 840 EVO, 1 TB hier


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Die reicht dicke.
Kannst du so eintüten.


----------



## Budschinger (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Hallo zusammen,

heute morgen sind alle Teile eingetroffen und ich habe bereits alles zusammengebaut - so weit so halbgut!

Problem:

Alle Lüfter laufen (CPU, Gehäuse), HDD läuft an (ist leer, da formatiert), die USB Schnittstellen haben auch Saft! ABER: die Grafikkarte tut keinen Mucks, bringt also weder ein Bild noch drehen sich die Lüfter, nicht mal kurz nach dem Einschalten!

Was kann das Problem sein, habe alle Grafikkartenausgänge durchprobiert, überall "Kein Signal"!

GraKa ist die Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro 8192MB.

Bitte helft mir, gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu prüfen, ob die GraKa vielleicht (schon) defekt ist/war? Habe leider keinen anderen Rechner zum testen da.

Danke!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Mach mal bitte ein Bild Vom PCdann schaun wir mal drüber, vieleicht fällt uns dann was auf.


----------



## Budschinger (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ist mein Netzteil zu schwach?? 500W!
Muss die Karte in einen bestimmen PCIE Slot??


----------



## Budschinger (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Erkennt man so etwas? Brauch die Karte noch extra Strom irgendwoher?


----------



## chewara (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Auf dem ersten deiner Bilder sieht man die Strom Anschlüsse die nicht verbunden sind


----------



## BlackDaishi (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ja hast die PCIE STecker an der Graka vergessen. Rechts an der Karte beim ersten Bild erkennst du die Anschlüsse. Da musst dann die Kabel anschließen. 
beQuite beschriftet die sogar mit PCI-E wenn ich mich nicht irre. Dann sollte das klappen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ja du hast die Karte nicht am Netzteil angeschlossen. Du hast doch 2 PCIe beschriftete Kabel am Netzteil die musst du in die 2 Stromansschlüsse von der Grafikkarte stecken (oben rechts)


----------



## Budschinger (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Bin ich bescheuert!!!

Die zwei Kabel? Egal welches wohin?

Dachte die brauch man nur wenn man mehrere GraKas betreibt...


----------



## Jam4l (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*



Budschinger schrieb:


> Bin ich bescheuert!!!
> 
> Die zwei Kabel? Egal welches wohin?
> 
> Dachte die brauch man nur wenn man mehrere GraKas betreibt...



Ja die zwei kabel. Einfach die 2x 6+2 Pin einstecken und TADAAA

Ich sehe gerade das du den RAM noch nicht installiert hast und ich hoffe doch stark das du den CPU Lüfter so montiert hast das er nach hinten rausbläst und nicht richtung Gehäuse die Luft ansaugt..


----------



## Budschinger (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Hab ich jetzt eingesteckt, tut sich aber leider trotzdem nichts???


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Hast du den EPS Stecker drin?


----------



## Jam4l (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*



Budschinger schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt eingesteckt, tut sich aber leider trotzdem nichts???



24 Pin vom MoBo eingesteckt? 8 Pin Cpu Stecker steckt auch? Wenn es ein Modulares NT ist sind die Enden der Kabel auch am NT eingesteckt? Schalter am NT umgelegt ausversehen?

Edit1: Hab die letzten Seiten nicht gelesen also der 24 Pin stecker ist dann garantiert eingesteckt und der Schalter am Netzteil ist auch korrekt haha entweder hast du die Enden der "VGA" stromkabel nicht eingesteckt am Netzteil oder aber den 8 Pin CPU stecker...


----------



## Budschinger (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Danke schon mal, muss jetzt leider weg... Probiere es morgen nochmal!


----------



## chewara (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

RAM denn jetzt drin ?


----------



## Jam4l (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Hab grad auf dem Foto gesehen das du das normale e10 500 Watt gekauft hast ohne CM, obwohl du das angegeben hattest...somit erübrigt sich die Frage ob alle Kabel auch am NT stecken.

Da ja die Lüfter usw alle drehen ist ja Strom auf dem MoBo drauf...und das MoBo hat doch eine Anzeige...du könntest mal den Code ablesen und im Handbuch nachschauen bzw. hier posten..dann wäre die Suche evtl auch einfacher ...natürlich den Ram auch rein sonst heißt es unter anderem "Kein Ram eingebaut"


----------



## liqu90 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*



chewara schrieb:


> RAM denn jetzt drin ?



das ist Fall 1 der geprüft werden sollte 

Fall 2:

Das hatte ich neullich beim Zusammenbau des Rechners meiner Neffen. Selbe GPU dafür aber i5-6500 Asus Z170 Pro Gaming, frische HDD ohne OS.
Rechner startet, alle Lüfter drehen, nur wird kein Bild erzeugt.
Lösung war:
-GPU raus 
-Monitor an iGPU
-Bild wurde angezeigt-
-OS installiert-
-PC ausgeschaltet
-GPU (R9 390) eingebaut -> und Monitor drann angeschlossen.
-Pc gestartet -> Bild über GPU bekommen

Ich weis nicht ob das ein Einzellfall war oder ob es da eventuell einen Zusammenhang gab. Fakt war jedoch, "meines Erachtens nach" das die GPU ohne das OS nicht erkannt wurde. 

gruß
liqu


----------



## Jam4l (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*



liqu90 schrieb:


> das ist Fall 1 der geprüft werden sollte
> 
> Fall 2:
> 
> ...



Problem an dem Vorschlag: der 5820k Falls er denn verbaut wurde hat keine IGPU...


----------



## liqu90 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*



Jam4l schrieb:


> Problem an dem Vorschlag: der 5820k Falls er denn verbaut wurde hat keine IGPU...



haha ok  hatte nicht nachgeschaut, sorry. 
Das war mir aber neulich auch in den Sinn gekommen. Was wäre wenn keine iGPU vorhanden wäre àla Xeon.

Gibts da trotzdem irgend einen Zusammenhang? ( bezüglich des von mir geschilderten PRobs)


----------



## Jam4l (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ahja und an alle "Ram nicht vergessen" inkl mir...Das ist ein X99 Board sprich Ram Slots links und Rechts vom CPU Sockel...und wenn man links neben dem CPU-Lüfter hinschaut sieht man den "HYPER X" Schriftzug...somit ist der Ram installiert.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Wenn man mehr als einen Riegel verbaut, werden die idR rechts und links eingebaut. Ein Blick ins Handbuch hilft. 

Da 2011-3 bei RAM eh etwas zickig ist, könnte das schon die Lösung sein.


----------



## chewara (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Und bei 2011-3 wäre Quad Channel auch gut gewesen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

By the Way, was hast du jetzt eigentlich genau für Komponenten gekauft ? Das ist doch niemals ein Dark Rock Pro 3 und das Netzteil ist auch nicht mit CM.
Kannst du mal bitte detailliert auflisten was du genau gekauft hast. Und warum hast du 2 Monitorkabel angeschlossen ? Hast du 2 Monitore ? Falls nicht dann mach auch nur eins dran.


----------



## Budschinger (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich nun nochmal drangesetzt und jetzt läuft soweit alles - aber wieder ein Problem:

Win 10 neu installiert, Monitor ist (einzig und allein) über HDMI oder den Displayport angeschlossen gewesen. Die Schrift, alle Icons usw. sind aber völlig "blurry", verwaschen, unscharf.
Hatte es für einen Moment alles scharf eingestellt bekommen (Anzeigeinstellungen: Auflösungen verändert und dem Tool der Grafikkarte "rungespielt"), nach einem Neustart, war aber alles wieder unscharf und jetzt bekomme ich es nicht mehr scharf.

Die Auflösung ist auf 2550 x 1440 eingestellt, Monitor ist momentan ein Iiyama XB2779QS-S1 A angeschlossen.

Danke

Der Monitor stellt alles wirklich so dar, wie auf den Fotos, das liegt nicht am Foto oder so...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Du könntest das mal versuchen ...
Windows 10: Alles ist unscharf bzw. verschwommen (Lösung) - TechFrage


----------



## Budschinger (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Danke, das habe ich schon getestet, kann ja aber nicht die Lösung sein und wirklich toll sieht das dann auch nicht aus...


----------



## Budschinger (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Hat sich erledigt - es waren exakt zwei Kabel defekt, natürlich ein HDMI und ein Displayport  
Das dritte, ein Displayportkabel funktioniert jetzt und alles ist scharf und umwerfend! 

Danke für eure Geduld, hoffe, ich habe nicht zu sehr genervt!


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Gleich zwei Kabel defekt?
Das ist echt Pech.


----------



## Budschinger (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Ja, scheint nicht mein Glücksrechner zu sein - zumindest kein guter Start!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet


----------



## Budschinger (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Zu der Lüfterfrage: 

Der Lüfter vorne im Gehäuse zieht die Luft rein, den CPU Lüfter habe ich nun auf die rechte Seite des "Kühlergrills" montiert. Dieser bläst die Luft durch den Grill und der Lüfter hinten im Tower bläst die Luft hinten raus. 

Passt das, oder wäre es besser die Luft erst nach dem Grill abzusaugen, statt auf der anderen Seite durch den Grill zu blasen?

Danke!


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC für 3D Rendering, CAD und Gaming*

Das sind die Lamellen. 
Das ist schon richtig so. Der Lüfter sitzt dort, wo die RAM sind und drückt die Luft durch die Lamellen zum Hecklüfter.
Dieser saugt die Luft aus dem Case.


----------

